

Git Branches Are Not Branches - krupan
http://bryan-murdock.blogspot.com/2013/06/git-branches-are-not-branches.html

======
galaxyLogic
"... Git branches are just labels attached to change-sets".

Then wouldn't the clearest thing be to call them (named) change-sets?

